# Need to re-run 220 circuit



## jcorbin121 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am remodeling master bath on 2nd floor. Current laundry is in basement, want to move the 220 and 110 circuits for the laundry up to 2nd floor. What I was thinking was: 

- Would like to stack washer/dryer in current space where fiberglass shower stall is
- Will remove shower enclosure and remove any sheetrock
- Directly under master bath is powder room on 1st floor, will remove sheetrock on exterior wall and insulation
- Will drill up from first floor powder room to master bath
- Will drill down from powder room to basement
- Remove 3x3' of sheet rock in area where powder room is above basement and put in juncton box and pull romex back to that spot from current laundry
- Run romex from 2nd floor down to basement and connect at junction box


Is this a sound plan? Is there anything I should or shouldn't be doing ?? Additional issues? 

Thanks for any thoughts!!

John


----------



## joecaption (Jan 29, 2011)

Why are you running this new wire directly to the panel instead of a juntion box. You are planing on running a 3 wire plus ground right? All new dryers use 4 wires not three.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 29, 2011)

The plan is good and I don't see anything that your missing.
As joecaption mentioned, it may be better to pull new wire all the way to the panel instead of having a junction in a box but, I also don't know what obstacles are in your way from current location back to the panel.
I also assume your reusing your old dryer and won't need the 3-wire plus ground circuit for a newer model dryer.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 29, 2011)

joecaption said:


> All new dryers use 4 wires not three.


New dryers do not _use_ 4-wires. New, or extended dryer *circuits* must be 4-wires.




kok328 said:


> I also assume your reusing your old dryer and won't need the 3-wire plus ground circuit for a newer model dryer.


Since he is extending the circuit he MUST have a 4-wire circuit. We are not allowed to extend an older "3-wire" (without ground) dryer or range circuit.


jcorbin, if you DO have a proper 10/3 w/ground cable you can extend it, BUT the junction box MUST remain accessible. From your description I get the idea that you are going to put the sheetrock back up once the splice is made. This is a BIG no-no.


----------



## jcorbin121 (Jan 30, 2011)

The existing circuit IS 4 wire and dryer is about 4 years old so it uses the ground.

I planned on either mounting the junction box on the ceiling with a label inside the cover as to what/where it goes OR pull it all about 8 feet through the ceiling and mounting inside the furnace room on the wall with a label inside the cover (if inspector says thats allowed). 

I understand that j-b's cannot be left inside sheetrocked walls, ceilings etc... wasn't going to do that. Have a building permit so all inspections will be done. There is about 20 foot of floor I-beam joists that would have to be dealt with to get to the breaker box to run one continuous circuit of new cable, I am kicking myself for not building in a means to get cable back to the breaker and my central phone/cable tv/alarm room box.... lessons learned for the next house.

Thanks for all the suggestions - more eyes are always better!

john


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have a fine plan.


----------

